# '02 Altima fuel pump problem?



## Finns (Aug 8, 2006)

Car dies after about 2 miles. Rest for about 2 minutes and it will restart and go about 3 blocks and die again etc etc. Is this a bad fuel pump? How hard to replace if it is? I'm more shade tree than garage mechanic. 

Sorry that my first post is a question rather than some help for others but like I mentioned i'm not that great of a mechanic.

Finns.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you should check the filter first. its much cheaper and very easy to check.


----------

